# Eukanuba Shortage



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I just got back from Petsmart and they were very low on all Eukanuba dog food. When I asked about it, they told me that Eukanuba and Iams is going to be in very short supply and they may be out until Spring. Has anyone else heard about this and why it is happening? They were very evasive when I asked. I am just changing Gable over from puppy large breed to adult large breed and I don't want to make the change more than I have to.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I know they've had a lot of recalls lately...I wonder if it has anything to do with that.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

That's what I thought but the store is saying it has something to do with company takeover and plant changes. It seemed very vague to me.


----------



## Angus' Mama (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought I was losing my mind trying to find Eukaneuba breed specific so when I asked the Petsmart manager about them always being out, he told me it was because they're rebranding and switching over to new packaging. I have a 1/2 bag remaining and going on a hunt tomorrow to buy a couple of bags.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Angus' Mama said:


> I thought I was losing my mind trying to find Eukaneuba breed specific so when I asked the Petsmart manager about them always being out, he told me it was because they're rebranding and switching over to new packaging. I have a 1/2 bag remaining and going on a hunt tomorrow to buy a couple of bags.



Yeah, I saw that...something about "all natural organic" Iams...


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Angus' Mama said:


> I thought I was losing my mind trying to find Eukaneuba breed specific so when I asked the Petsmart manager about them always being out, he told me it was because they're rebranding and switching over to new packaging. I have a 1/2 bag remaining and going on a hunt tomorrow to buy a couple of bags.


The signs for the rebranding says that it would be out in September. I see a few small bags of the rebranded food but nothing in the large bags.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I read on a hunting forum that one guy bought the performance formula with the new packaging and it now contains 30lbs at the old 40lb price. Then another said he just bought a 40lb bag, also with the new packaging design. So I'm not sure what to expect. I'm not going to be happy if they cut it by 10lbs and charge the same. I guess we will see soon enough.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I did see the new package on another formula that I don't use and it still was 40 lbs. I also saw it online for the 40 lbs. with the new packaging.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I was wondering about this myself... in fact, I went to 2 different Petsmarts and 1 Petco and still couldn't find the Euk Lamb & Rice adult. It was not part of the recall but I kept waiting and waiting and it never came in. I finally just said forget it and switched to Purina Pro Plan. And now, a week later, they STILL don't have it and there are signs up saying their is a nationwide shortage. I don't get it. I'm just hoping they continue to have the Iams cat food I feed because it's the ONLY thing both my cats will eat.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

This sounds so much like what I experienced with Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice a couple of years ago. Lots of vague explanations (trouble getting the lamb meal or something), then the food wasn't in the stores for a while, then when it came back the size of the bag and the price began changing (had been 40 lb with oftentimes +10% bonus bags and it sold for 31.99). Now the bags are 25% smaller but the price is 30% higher.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I noticed too. The petsmart by me has no eukanuba lamb and rice and only a handful of the others like large breed and maintenance. But the shelves for eukanuba are bare. They had boxes adverting new packaging coming soon but I think it's just to take up space? Also giant grocery store hasn't had any iams healthy naturals the last 3 weeks. I keep checking the websites but there's no info. Sorry I'm a dog food aisle "cruiser"


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wanted to mention too that the signs I saw at Petsmart today said that P&G recommended customers try either Pro Plan, Royal Canin, or Science Diet. Then, in the Iams aisle (I went down it to see if Iams was low, too) and it had recommendations for Purina One, Authority, and Science Diet. Seems pretty serious if they're telling people to use another brand that they don't manufacture! Thankfully, Charlie loves the Pro Plan and is doing fine on it.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> This sounds so much like what I experienced with Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice a couple of years ago.


This is exactly what I was thinking. 

At the time, my Nutro rep said they were having a difficult time finding a source for lamb. I asked why none of the other companies were finding that to be an issue. He didn't have an answer for me...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There's been a recall. Check out the posts in this thread, includes Eukanuba.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/pet-food-warnings-recall-information/85230-iams.html


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Eukanuba recall*

Maybe the shortage you're seeing is related to the recall announced in July. Here's a link to the Iams recall site, where the list includes three Eukanuba lines that cover a lot of different foods: Specialized Dry Pet Foods Limited Recall

The site lists the UPC codes and has expiration dates out to December 2011.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

firedancer722 said:


> Wanted to mention too that the signs I saw at Petsmart today said that P&G recommended customers try either Pro Plan, Royal Canin, or Science Diet. Then, in the Iams aisle (I went down it to see if Iams was low, too) and it had recommendations for Purina One, Authority, and Science Diet. Seems pretty serious if they're telling people to use another brand that they don't manufacture! Thankfully, Charlie loves the Pro Plan and is doing fine on it.


Now that is odd. Wonder what's really going on?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

They have shut down some of their plants to better their processing since the Salmonella outbreak so production is down. I know that the Naturally Wild won't be back till January not sure about the other ones. Maybe only a month or two.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Let's hope they will stand by their pledge to keep the Natura products separate from the Iams/Eukanuba. Natura does have their own plant.... hope they're not planning to merge into that.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

All products have been taken off the shelves in Japan too.

But I went to Costco today and they are having a PROMOTION on Iams and Eukaneuba!!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There is plenty of Eukanuba on the shelves at Fleet Farm, Tractor Supply and the local Feed Mill. I suspect there are some changes going on regarding the marketing of product. The pets supply stores like Petsmart and Petco may not like the changes.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I feed Eukanuba Premium Performance Sporting Dog some of the time, and I love the bloom on coats, bright eyes, and nice weights. I wish P&G were more dog-focused bc I can't quite relax and trust them. I also feed Innova, but may switch to Paw Naturaw to avoid doubling up on P&G.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Petsmart just sent out an email about the shortage and recommended alternatives. It didn't have a length for the shortage.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm...I'm about to go looking for another bag of Premium Performance soon. Hope they have it!

The recalls were limited to a few specialty foods, not all Euk foods, so I doubt these shortages are related.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I just got this e-mail from Petsmart's mailing list. Not sure if this helps, but the e-mail was titlted "Helpful Information during Eukanuba Nationwide out of stock"


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

That is the e-mail that I received as well. I wish Proctor and Gamble would be upfront and say what the outlook is for their food. I don't want to keep changing from food to food.
Seems a real bad business move.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Other than the products that were recalled in july, the stores here continue to have the full product line of Euk available (in the new packaging too).
Our kennel order was also filled in the normal time frame (next day delivery). 
Of course these suppliers and retailors are not Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> Other than the products that were recalled in july, the stores here continue to have the full product line of Euk available (in the new packaging too).
> Our kennel order was also filled in the normal time frame (next day delivery).
> *Of course these suppliers and retailors are not Petsmart or Petco*.


I was going to point out my confusion when I went to the local PSP over here and noticed all the Eukanuba/Iams stuff as usual. 

From the sounds of it, the shortage might have something to do with the bigger stores (Petsmart/Petco).


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I was in Walmart the other day to buy some dog biscuits and noticed they had a sign on the shelve concerning shortages of Iams products. So must be the big distributors that are being affected.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Actually, there was a news article on the web and it stated that P&G were changing over their production plants for Eukanuba and Iams and that there would be long term shortages of both brands. Perhaps the smaller/wholesale locations just haven't sold through their supplies as quickly but it sounds like it will affect all sooner or later.


----------



## lboone (Oct 5, 2010)

*Iams / Eukanuba RECALL not shortage*

The signs I've seen at stores (and in some of the blogs below) are that it's a "production shortage" but it's way more than that. 

IAMS and Eukanuba have actually been recalled for possible Salmonella contamination. It's not all of the lines, but I don't know which ones. I DO know that two of their plants have been shut down which is concerning.

I'm certainly not going to risk using any of them until it's sorted out. At PETCO they said Science Diet is a good substitute - with a similar formula.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

A guy at Petsmart today told me they were re-tooling all their production machines. I don't know if he was an employee of the store or a vendor (he was in the Eukanuba aisle doing pricing or something). They were very low, though did have the regular adult food that I buy. He said the shortages will go on through february. Take that's for what's it's worth I guess. 

I didn't buy any food since we have plenty right now. Hope that's not a mistake!


----------

